# Blotched/Alpine Blueys ?



## africancichlidau (May 2, 2003)

Anyone see those blotch X Alpine blueys for sale? Do you think they are worth keeping/breeding or are they no good cos they are crosses? Urgent replies needed or I may have already bought them!


----------



## africancichlidau (May 2, 2003)

O.K. CC came to rescue, (can't remember if he was wearing his gloves), and I ain't buying them. Mein Gott, I've never had this much trouble getting rid of my money before. Maybe I should just go out and buy a few tonnes of B.C.
Oh well someones gotta be selling something worthwhile at a good price sooner or later


----------



## jonno (May 2, 2003)

af,
i can kindly take that said cash off your hands
no trouble at all
it would be my pleasure to help you out

jonno


----------

